# Ultra HD Conference Agenda Set



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

The Consumer Electronics Association, CEA and Twice Magazine are sponsoring the Ultra HD Conference on November 12th in NYC. The first of what is planned to be an annual UHD conference will be held at the well respected and beautiful Metropolitan Pavilion located in the Chelsea district of downtown Manhattan. 

I was selected as a panelist so for those who would like to attend please email or PM me so we can meet before and or after my speaker engagement and I'll walk the exhibit and conference floor for a personal tour. 

Click here to register for the event. 

This event is very well planned and will cover current and future 4K UHD content, UHD technology, UHD displays and peripheral equipment as well as market acceptance, potential and current sales and trends. Including HDMI 2.0 and all of its attributes. 

The future of a/v is very exciting and 4K is in the forefront of advancing our beloved technology.

Hope to see many of my forum friends at the UHD Conference event.

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Twice magazine confirms UHD product announcements at the Ultra HD Conference. 

I'm on one of the UHD TV panels as a speaker. Hope to see some HTS members there!

-Robert


----------



## realzven (Jan 21, 2012)

I know David Mackenzie and Kevin Miller are with you for the uhd conference, keep us updated Robert.

Thanks


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks realzven ^. I'm with David now practicing for my presentation and Q&A at tomorrow's CEA Ultra HD Conference.

David will be covering the event on HDTVtest.co.uk and I'll report here from the event as time permits.

-Robert


----------



## realzven (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Robert


----------

